# Some of my mantid pics



## pak-40 (Jul 29, 2007)

One of my adult female Orchids. She laid her first ooth about two weeks ago. I got her from Yen as a baby last March.







This is one of my three female ghosts. She is the first to make it to adulthood. She shed yesterday morning. I have a male that shed to adult two weeks ago. Im hoping to have some ghost babies in my future!!






This is a sub-adult female orchid. Her budwings are starting to swell so it wont be long......


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh! is she ever pretty! :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 29, 2007)

She is a stunner!! :wink: congratulations!


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 29, 2007)

This is the female ghost that shed yesterday afternoon. She struck at a moth in the cage next to her, so I gave her one to. She had it in less than 5 seconds.

The other pic is an L3 Asian Giant. It always amazes me that they can eat things bigger than they are.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats the last one eating?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 30, 2007)

You've got a beautiful orchid  , hope it keeps its colours for when it becomes adult


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 30, 2007)

The sub-adult female shed today while I was at work. I was pleasantly suprised to see such a beautiful mantid waiting for me when I got home today. I did not expect her to keep the pink coloration. Does anyone know if she will keep this...or will it fade with time? Anyway, here are some pics of me and my 3yr old daughter with her.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pics, your orchid is beautiful!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome! I totally did not expect that pink to stay too. Congratulations!


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 31, 2007)

My female ghost chowing on a mealworm dipped in honey and bee-pollen. YUMMY!!!!






My Male/Female Pair.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea, I want to know what kind of moth was the one eating (moth with spots). great lookin Ghosts!


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

The pink should stay, love the green ghost!!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait for my ooth of giant asians!!!! Hurry with the mating yen!!! :lol:


----------



## Engraver30 (Sep 8, 2007)

A couple people asked what kind of moth was the giant asian eating. I believe it is a Ailanthus Webworm. I found a couple of these around my porch light this summer and had never seen them before. I looked them up on a web site called whatsthatbug.com


----------

